# fire separation in garages



## Hesterd (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all, I have been looking into the rules for mudding and taping sheetrock in attached garages. The IRC states that attached garages should be sheetrock with 1/2" on wall/ceiling and 5/8" on ceiling if living space is above. There is no requirement from what I can see on taping and mudding.

I know tape and mud are the norm, at least here but I am trying to find the actual reason for the requirement. Is this in the details of ASTM E 84 or UL 723?


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2014)

So fire and smoke and maybe co does not seep through the joints into the house

I do not know if it is required to be taped


----------



## VillageInspector (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe there is a requirement for 5/8" fire rated sheet rock for abutting walls and ceilings


----------



## mark handler (Apr 7, 2014)

VillageInspector said:
			
		

> I believe there is a requirement for 5/8" fire rated sheet rock for abutting walls and ceilings


The unmodified IRC does allow for 1/2" on the "abutting" walls


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-building-codes/7234-no-mud-not-taped.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## ICE (Apr 7, 2014)

What is typical for a rated separation?  How about fastener spacing?  Or even joint stagger from the opposing side?  We'll it isn't a rated wall.  At the least it should be taped.  Would gaps be allowed?  And how large?

The separation used to mean something.  It's been watered down to the point that the next step would have to say "Something that looks like Sheetrock"


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> What is typical for a rated separation?  How about fastener spacing?  Or even joint stagger from the opposing side?  We'll it isn't a rated wall.  At the least it should be taped.  Would gaps be allowed?  And how large?The separation used to mean something.  It's been watered down to the point that the next step would have to say "Something that looks like Sheetrock"


Is it already there.     Equivalent

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_3_par058.htm?bu2=undefined


----------



## mark handler (Apr 7, 2014)

I have seen gaps in the wallboard that would allow fire, smoke and gases to pass through.

I do require those to be sealed.

Another issue is heat loss

If not tight fitting it must comply with R202.5.3 & R302.11 item 4


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 7, 2014)

*USG Handbook*.

*Level 0* Used in temporary construction or wherever the final decoration

has not been determined. Unfinished. No taping, finishing or

corner beads are required. Also could be used where non-predecorated

panels will be used in demountable-type partitions that are to be

painted as a final finish.

*Level 1* Frequently used in plenum areas above ceilings, in attics, in

areas where the assembly would generally be concealed or in building

service corridors and other areas not normally open to public view.

Some degree of sound and smoke control is provided; in some geographic

areas, this level is referred to as “fire-taping,” although this

level of finish does not typically meet fire-resistant assembly requirements.

Where a fire resistance rating is required for the gypsum board

assembly, details of construction should be in accordance with reports

of fire tests of assemblies that have met the requirements of the fire

rating imposed.

All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound.

Accessories are optional at specifier discretion in corridors and

other areas with pedestrian traffic. *Tape and fastener heads need not*

*be covered with joint compound*. Surface shall be free of excess joint

compound. Tool marks and ridges are acceptable.

*Level 2* *It may be specified for standard gypsum board surfaces in*

*garages,* warehouse storage or other similar areas where surface appearance

is not of primary importance.

All joints and interior angles shall have tape embedded in joint compound

and shall be immediately wiped with a joint knife or trowel,

leaving a thin coating of joint compound over all joints and interior

angles.* Fastener heads and accessories shall be covered with a coat*

*of joint compound.* Surface shall be free of excess joint compound.

Tool marks and ridges are acceptable.

These definitions are similar to, but not identical to, ASTM C840 (not referenced in IRC).


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 7, 2014)

Also not reference in IRC;

*"Q: Do I have to treat the joints in the gypsum wallboard with tape and compound?*

A: Gypsum wallboard joints are not required to be finished with tape and joint compound. A somewhat analogous requirement in the code is a thermal barrier over foam plastic insulation. Such barriers are also not required to be finished with tape and joint compound. Likewise joints between wood structural panels are not required to be finished with wood filler and sanded."

http://www.awc.org/helpoutreach/faq/faqFiles/membrane_protection.php


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 7, 2014)

> How about fastener spacing?


Table R702.3.5 footnote "e"

e.	Type X gypsum board for garage ceilings beneath habitable rooms shall be installed perpendicular to the ceiling framing and shall be fastened at maximum 6 inches o.c. by minimum 17/8 inches 6d coated nails or equivalent drywall screws.


----------



## ICE (Apr 7, 2014)

I have always thought that 7 was the number.  I tell them to shoot for 6 and I won't need a tape.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 8, 2014)

When constructing split entry's, we alway's framed around the steel I-beam and post in the garage, installed gyp and taped the seams. Same on the fur-down (duct covering)and ceiling gyp, just tape unless spray texure was being installed, alway's thought that was the code..are we requiring something different now? Never heard of just butting the gyp and your done?

pc1


----------



## ICE (Apr 8, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I won't need a tape.


Measure    Tape measure.


----------

